# Rave %15 off single origins



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Just received an email saying;

TO REDEEM YOUR 15% OFF SINGLE ORIGINS

USE CODE: LOVEYOURSO at the checkout

*Excludes subscriptions and any brew equipment. All discounted orders will be sent out 2nd class Royal Mail unless upgraded to first class or parcelforce. Offer runs from midnight tuesday 30th until midnight wednesday the 31st.

Enjoy


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for that. 3 x 250g bags for £14 delivered, can't be bad!


----------



## adz (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. What's their current best choices to go with milk??


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for this, I fancy something different usually Suarez, fudge,chatsworth, so what do you recommend for a flat white ?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Me too. 1.25k on the way.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

By the way this code is for existing customers. If you are a new customer sign up to their mailing list and you will get %20 off on your first purchase. 'welcomeRAVER' (this code not limited to single origins). I recommend their Burundi Kibingo beans as a single origin. Cant comment on blends tho.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Inspector said:


> By the way this code is for existing customers. If you are a new customer sign up to their mailing list and you will get %20 off on your first purchase. 'welcomeRAVER' (this code not limited to single origins). I recommend their Burundi Kibingo beans as a single origin. Cant comment on blends tho.


I second the recommendation for the Burundi Kibingo. I agree with the flavour notes except I'm not sure what they mean by bubblegum. For me I get syrupy apricot sweetness and a mango tang.


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

I've always loved monsoon Malabar for flat whites/ lattes, however I did try this recently and it was very good:

Kenya Thiriku AA *Updated Roast*


----------

